# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Uploading iphone videos?

## Bart -my real name-

Is it possible to upload videos directly from the phone to this site?

Or is it only possible via youtube?

Thanks!

----------


## phil62

As far as I know, it's YouTube only, but you should be able to upload your video to it with one click.

Phil

----------


## JEK

The video needs to be hosted on Youtube or Viimeo to use the filmstrip icon.

----------

